# HD Screen saver



## amd64skater (Jan 29, 2007)

Where can i download free HD Screen savers or really cool ones that look bad a$$?


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 30, 2007)

I like these.  I'm not sure if they meet your definition of "HD" though.


----------



## ktr (Jan 30, 2007)

i use Helios and it heats up the cpu and gpu...so does hyperspace...


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah, that is a major drawback.


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 30, 2007)

ktr said:


> i use Helios and it heats up the cpu and gpu...so does hyperspace...



what is helios and where can i get it


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 30, 2007)

It's on the website I gave you a link to.


----------

